# For Lease: 135 +/- Acres in Johnson & Emanuel Counties



## Southernpine (Sep 7, 2016)

Recently acquired tract consisting of 135 +/- acres. Straddles the Johnson/Emanuel County line near Meeks, Georgia. No recent history of prior hunting on the property. Consists primarily of big upland pine and premerchanteable pine. Bounded by creek on southern border with hardwoods. $10/acre and liability insurance coverage required.


----------



## wormylee (Sep 8, 2016)

*135 acre lease*

Interested.Give me a call when you get a chance.Thanks Tony Cook 904-468-0070.


----------



## Scott2433 (Sep 8, 2016)

Looking at property in johnson county this weekend. Interested in this as well. Please give a contact number to reach you. Thanks


----------



## Southernpine (Sep 8, 2016)

I have two parties looking at it on Saturday. I can be reached tomorrow at 478-272-7933.


----------



## Southernpine (Sep 12, 2016)

This tract is now leased.


----------

